# Grandchildren's health



## debodun (Jun 14, 2015)

Is it my imagination, or does it seem children being born today are having many more health problems than in years past? Being a Facebook user, I see posts of people my age that have had children and these children are fine, but it's the next generation. It seems almost everyone has a grandchild or two with significant health issues.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 14, 2015)

Seems like there are more.  There seems to be more food allergies, peanut allergies, asthma, and so many kids are labeled as ADHD, etc.  I think some of this can be blamed on the crap that is added to food and their overall bad diet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 14, 2015)

I also think it has to do with all the artificial hormones, chemicals, additives in foods today.  Also overuse of vaccines and antibiotics by both children and parents.  When we were kids we played in dirt and built up pretty good immune systems naturally, nowadays it seems that parents are keeping everything very sterile and using anti-bacterial soaps and gels may be doing more harm than good.

  Kids being labeled as ADD or ADHD is just one more way for greedy pharmaceutical companies to milk the consumer dry with no regard for the people or children, doctors and parents follow along with the program like mindless sheep.  All the drugs they give these kids, for no good reason, only make the matter worse with side effects of suicidal or homicidal tendencies.

  The vitamins and minerals in our soils are also depleted, so nutrition as taken a downturn...not to mention the GMOs and pesticides, etc. which affect all of our foods and drinks/water today.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 14, 2015)

Wes and I were both 1 of 5 children-all very healthy. We have 15 healthy grandchildren,only 2 with mild asthma,oldest grandson out grew it as did his sister. No allergies other than mild hay fever(those same two). We feel very,very blessed to have such good health in our family. Nothing sadder than an unhealthy little one.

Makes me think of our old friends. They are a couple of years older than us,have four kids. Their firstborn has (I think) Down Syndrome. She was born in,I think,1967 and has been in a home since birth. Three more kids who were/are healthy. But their son has two children with severe disabilities. It is some kind of syndrome,don`t know exactly what. Before having their third child,they traveled back East and had extensive genetic testing done. They then had IVF and the embryos were genetically tested before being implanted. They have a healthy daughter now. Then their youngest daughter had two children-a boy and a girl. They are 4 & 2. They four year old has had a couple of surgeries for different things-a kidney issue and I can`t remember what else. Two weeks ago he had a tonsillectomy and came home the same day. Two days later he had to be taken by ambulance to the hospital as he was hemmoraging. had to go back into surgery and spent 5 days in the hospital having blood transfusions. Then last night she posted on FB that he is back in the hospital for a few days. Don`t know what`s going on now.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 14, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I also think it has to do with all the artificial hormones, chemicals, additives in foods today.  Also overuse of vaccines and antibiotics by both children and parents.  When we were kids we played in dirt and built up pretty good immune systems naturally, nowadays it seems that parents are keeping everything very sterile and using anti-bacterial soaps and gels may be doing more harm than good.
> 
> Kids being labeled as ADD or ADHD is just one more way for greedy pharmaceutical companies to milk the consumer dry with no regard for the people or children, doctors and parents follow along with the program like mindless sheep.  All the drugs they give these kids, for no good reason, only make the matter worse with side effects of suicidal or homicidal tendencies.
> 
> The vitamins and minerals in our soils are also depleted, so nutrition as taken a downturn...not to mention the GMOs and pesticides, etc. which affect all of our foods and drinks/water today.


I'm horrified when I see parents tipping coca cola or flavoured coffe milk into babies bottles!! It makes one wonder sometimes if lack of cooking skills , by some contribute to illness / allergies in children... I have worked with disadvantaged families and tried to assist them with a shopping list of healthy foods , however families I assisted their .... first stop in the supermarkets are the coke cola isle next is dry potato chips ... I have heard it said so many times of the kids won't eat Fruit/ vegetables, I never had trouble getting my kids to eat fruit/ veg ( none of my kids like or eat junk food ) ....I personally don't even remember going to the doctor as a child !!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 14, 2015)

Soda/soft drinks are the worst for health in both adults and children.  My parents didn't let us drink soda, just had a Ginger Ale in the fridge for stomach upset.  I can't imagine giving this poison to babies.


----------



## jujube (Jun 14, 2015)

I can tell you they sure are _developing_ a lot earlier.  When I was in junior high, with a very few exceptions the entire female eighth grade couldn't have filled an A cup between them.  I didn't even wear a bra until 8th grade and then it was a "training bra" (although what there was to train, I haven't figured out to this day....)  The big joke back then was the Rawhide Bra....slogan: Round 'em up and head 'em out.   Facial hair on the boys?  Nope.  If there was, it certainly wouldn't have been tolerated. 

When my daughter was in junior high, there were considerably more girls who _needed _a bra, not just _wanted_ a bra.  The boys were getting a little fuzzy on the upper lip.

Now when my granddaughter got to the junior high years, yowza!   It looked like everyone had bought the Giant Economy Size at Walmart.  Everybody but her, of course.  She was a fanatically devoted athlete and had a body fat reading that was too low to register.  No body fat, no bazoombas.   The boys were wearing mustaches and in some cases, goatees.  Junior high!  My junior high principal would have had apoplexy.

I'm pretty sure it's the hormones in the meat.  Also a higher-fat diet.  

My poor granddaughter....she still doesn't have any.  She's saving up to buy some.  But she's very healthy, except for having some mild orthopedic problems resulting from being a nationally-ranked athlete from a very young age.  It's an occupational hazard for young athletes and dancers.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes,the hormones in meat and milk are definitely causing kids to hit puberty earlier. Pretty disturbing. My grandsons all had/have mustaches and goatees at 15. I knew their dad at that age and he did not.


----------



## oldman (Jun 15, 2015)

I was speaking with a therapist not long ago (maybe 2 weeks) and the subject of ADD and ADHD came up. He treats both of these illnesses. His thoughts were that, yes, some children do truly have these diseases, but many more are just imagined to have them by their parents who lack parenting skills and/or the time that is necessary to 'train' the child to behave properly. He was telling me that he has a test from an older French doctor that he performs on the children thought to have these diseases by their parents. In most cases, the children show none to very little signs of either disease. He really dislikes giving out Rx's for the drugs like Ritalin or Adderall to control these diseases, so he makes extra certain that they have it before he starts them on it. 

If the child is found not to have the disease, he suggests individual counseling for the parents and then only the child and then some sessions are jointly. He stated that in most cases, this has been a very effective course of action to get the child back on track with his/her behavior with the use of no drugs. The reason I was interested in what he had to say was because my Grandson has been diagnosed with ADHD, so I am considering in asking my daughter to allow me to take him to see this therapist. If for no other reason than a second opinion.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Seems like there are more.  There seems to be more food allergies, peanut allergies, asthma, and so many kids are labeled as ADHD, etc.  I think some of this can be blamed on the crap that is added to food and their overall bad diet.



Never heard of this when I was in school.  Not once did any kid keel over from smelling a peanut.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Never heard of this when I was in school.  Not once did any kid keel over from smelling a peanut.



Me either.  I've only heard of this in the last few years.  Why?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 15, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Yes,the hormones in meat and milk are definitely causing kids to hit puberty earlier. Pretty disturbing. My grandsons all had/have mustaches and goatees at 15. I knew their dad at that age and he did not.



My sister blamed the hormones in meat when her twin sons began having B.O. when they were 9 or 10.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 15, 2015)

Not sure about peanut allergies, but as far as ADHD, there have been disruptive kids since schools began.  In our time, they were disciplined and it was felt they were just being "kids"... because usually they were boys.. and let me tell you.. boys are rough... having raised two.  No one thought about giving them pills to control their "boy" behavior.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> My sister blamed the hormones in meat when her twin sons began having B.O. when they were 9 or 10.



kids stink when they sweat too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Not sure about peanut allergies, but as far as ADHD, there have been disruptive kids since schools began.  In our time, they were disciplined and it was felt they were just being "kids"... because usually they were boys.. and let me tell you.. boys are rough... having raised two.  No one thought about giving them pills to control their "boy" behavior.



Ditto.  I also raised two boys.  Kids have a lot of energy.  The majority do not need drugs to control it.  Maybe if they did actual physical playing instead of on phones/computers they'd burn up some of that excess energy.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Never heard of this when I was in school.  Not once did any kid keel over from smelling a peanut.



I know. It`s weird,huh? I don`t ever remember hearing of anyone being allergic to nuts when I was a kid. Now you hear it all the time. That being said,my bff did almost die at school our freshman year after taking a bite of a Fig Newton. Turned out she was highly allergic to figs and went into anaphylactic shock.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> kids stink when they sweat too.



Not that kind of stink before puberty though.  Different kind of stink.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 15, 2015)

I worked with a woman who didn't like to say no to her kids.  One of them didn't like milk so she was allowed Coke instead.  This little girl had the most spindly legs I've ever seen.  She was not getting enough calcium.  But this mother would listen to no one.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Not that kind of stink before puberty though.  Different kind of stink.



yeah... sweaty kids kinda smell like wet dogs.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> yeah... sweaty kids kinda smell like wet dogs.



:lol1:  Can't say mine smelled like wet dogs but yours might have.


----------



## oldman (Jun 16, 2015)

At United-Continental, we stopped handing out peanuts years ago when this malady started showing up. (I know, some flights still passed them out.) I flew a Southwest flight last year from BWI to TPA and the F/A announced over the intercom that they would not be serving peanuts today and have none on-board and if anyone has any peanut items in their possession to please leave the airplane and get rid of them. Well, there went my Snickers bar. I think about 10-15 of us had to dispose of peanut related items and then re-board the plane.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 16, 2015)

oldman said:


> At United-Continental, we stopped handing out peanuts years ago when this malady started showing up. (I know, some flights still passed them out.) I flew a Southwest flight last year from BWI to TPA and the F/A announced over the intercom that they would not be serving peanuts today and have none on-board and if anyone has any peanut items in their possession to please leave the airplane and get rid of them. Well, there went my Snickers bar. I think about 10-15 of us had to dispose of peanut related items and then re-board the plane.



Can't remember the last time they gave us peanuts on a flight.  It's usually pretzels or some mini biscuits.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm suspicious of those claiming to have assorted allergies.  Seems to me if someone coughs or sneezes after eating something they believe they are allergic to it.. Unless someone actual presents with anaphylaxis, or their body is one giant hive, I'm not impressed.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 18, 2015)

It sure does seem to me that there is an awful lot of prescribing going on for assorted attention deficit hyperactivity stuff that in years past was just kids acting up.


----------



## jujube (Jun 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm suspicious of those claiming to have assorted allergies.  Seems to me if someone coughs or sneezes after eating something they believe they are allergic to it.. Unless someone actual presents with anaphylaxis, or their body is one giant hive, I'm not impressed.



A lot of people confuse "allergy" with "intolerance".   For instance, I have a mild dairy intolerance. If I eat a small bowl of ice cream, I'm fine; if I eat a huge bowl of ice cream, there _will_ be consequences.  That doesn't make me _allergic_ to dairy, though.  I just don't eat much ice cream or huge amounts of cheese. 

I have some acquaintances who seem to "live" for their allergies.  It's about all they can talk about...what they've just found out they're allergic to, what they _suspect_ they're allergic to, how their allergies are so much worse than anyone else's allergies, etc.....


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 18, 2015)

jujube said:


> A lot of people confuse "allergy" with "intolerance".   For instance, I have a mild dairy intolerance. If I eat a small bowl of ice cream, I'm fine; if I eat a huge bowl of ice cream, there _will_ be consequences.  That doesn't make me _allergic_ to dairy, though.  I just don't eat much ice cream or huge amounts of cheese.
> 
> I have some acquaintances who seem to "live" for their allergies.  It's about all they can talk about...what they've just found out they're allergic to, what they _suspect_ they're allergic to, how their allergies are so much worse than anyone else's allergies, etc.....




For sure...  I know people that seem to collect allergies... and are darn proud of it..  I run out of patience with the chronially allergic.


----------



## jujube (Jun 18, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> It sure does seem to me that there is an awful lot of prescribing going on for assorted attention deficit hyperactivity stuff that in years past was just kids acting up.



Maybe I'm out of line here, but I see a lot of so-called "hyperactivity" that could be controlled with some discipline.  My late husband had a phenomenal ability to handle difficult children without ever raising his voice.  My "hyperactive" nephew and niece became little lambs in his presence; they loved him so much they just "had" to behave.  He laid down rules of behavior that didn't have any lee-way.  If these rules were followed (and I'm not talking harsh rules, just logical standards of behavior), then the sky was the limit for the amount of fun to be had with him.   I have a hard time believing that these children who "couldn't" be controlled the other 20 hours of the day could be good-as-gold the four hours they were with him.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 18, 2015)

When I read the title of this thread I assumed grandchildren meant 20(or 30)-somethings, since all of us are over 50.  That group does seem to be overly concerned about health issues.  

Maybe it's all the health and prescription drug advertisements on TV.  Or all the contradictory health research studies that seen to come out every hour, maybe it has them paranoid.  This probably translates to over concern about their kids. 

 I suspect there may be a slight backlash against this when their children grow up.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 6, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I also think it has to do with all the artificial hormones, chemicals, additives in foods today.  Also overuse of vaccines and antibiotics by both children and parents.  When we were kids we played in dirt and built up pretty good immune systems naturally, nowadays it seems that parents are keeping everything very sterile and using anti-bacterial soaps and gels may be doing more harm than good.
> 
> Kids being labeled as ADD or ADHD is just one more way for greedy pharmaceutical companies to milk the consumer dry with no regard for the people or children, doctors and parents follow along with the program like mindless sheep.  All the drugs they give these kids, for no good reason, only make the matter worse with side effects of suicidal or homicidal tendencies.
> 
> The vitamins and minerals in our soils are also depleted, so nutrition as taken a downturn...not to mention the GMOs and pesticides, etc. which affect all of our foods and drinks/water today.



I got as far as this post  ^  and believe the poster is 100% correct.


----------



## debodun (Jul 6, 2017)

Kids do have a lot of energy and no outlet (except maybe violent video games). Bring back child labor, give all that excess energy something to do.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 6, 2017)

debodun said:


> Kids do have a lot of energy and no outlet (except maybe violent video games). Bring back child labor, give all that excess energy something to do.



Or bring back summer vacation and other free time.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 6, 2017)

Or how 'bout  bringing back "You kids get out from under my feet and go OUTSIDE and PLAY!"


----------

